# Dead Rising 3 created "to go after the Call of Duty player"



## Death Certificate (Jun 12, 2013)

> Capcom Vancouver presented Dead Rising 3 behind closed doors, walking us through the demonstration that debuted during the Microsoft press conference while answering questions about the direction that they've taken. The changes that you can see in images were not a fluke. Capcom is pointedly trying to appeal to a wider audience in this latest iteration, saying it's going after the Call of Duty player. Gone is the cartoonish visual design, replaced by a more "realistic" interpretation of a viral apocalypse. That change is part of the maturation. By shifting the art style, the combat can be "more visceral" than in previous versions, with "real gore."
> 
> Another notable shift is to the pacing. The urgency that defined Dead Rising has been turned off in the demo we were shown. Time created "extreme pressure" in the original games, and Capcom wants the zombies to be your biggest threat this time around. In Dead Rising 2, you now run around broken-down neighborhoods, killing zombies in horrific ways without real motivation to push forward. Because of the shift in artistic tone and the nonstop combat, this Xbox One launch game now looks like any other open-world game. The team is confident that the ability to create unique weapons will separate Dead Rising 3 from the crowd, but that spark of originality was absent in the demo we were shown.
> 
> There are some additions to the expected zombie slaying. The Kinect is used to communicate to zombies (a loud noise is enough to get their attention), and there are motion controls as well. You know how games often force you to wiggle the stick when enemies grab you? Well, in Dead Rising 3, you can shake your arms to get them off. SmartGlass is also implemented. By using your phone or tablet, you can call in an airstrike or locate items on the map. It will be handy to find a sledgehammer whenever you need one, but it clashes with how Dead Rising used to familiarize you with environments. Before, you would play and replay until you learned the layout. Now? Everything is handed to you.



New Rookie group with to debut with a French member.


When will publisher learn that call of duty players, don't give a shit about other games, trying to copy it.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 12, 2013)

I prefer for capcom not to pander and just make good games.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2013)

Holy shit that sounds bad.

MATURE GAMES FOR MATURE GAMERS, SUCH AS MYSELF!

REAL GORE!

VISCERAL!

AIRSTRIKES!

OH MY GOD!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2013)

Nintendo, please buy Capcom already


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 12, 2013)

Keep digging yourself deeper Capcom...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 12, 2013)

DoA before it even released.....


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

Dead Rising is a pretty crappy franchise, could care less if it was cartoony or not.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 12, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Dead Rising is a pretty crappy franchise, could care less if it was cartoony or not.


Not as crappy as final fantasy.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 12, 2013)

Not gonna lie, DR3 looked great to me. I've never played any of the previous ones, but love zombies. If this didn't have the Dead Rising name attached, those of you who don't like it would you still have a problem with it?

Also is this played with Kinect and not the controller? Or do you just put down the controller, shake your arms and pick it back up after the zombie lets go?


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 12, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> When will publisher learn that call of duty players, don't give a shit about other games, trying to copy it.



That's a really ignorant statement


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> Nintendo, please buy Capcom already



People want Nintendo to buy Sega and Capcom, for that nintendo consoles would be dubbed, the place where you play all the franchises from the 90's. 

Anyway, you didn't need to tell me that Capcom. I could practically tell the moment you showed me this "Dead Rising".


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> That's a really ignorant statement



True COD players are people who explicitly only play COD; each iteration and nothing else.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2013)

deathgod said:


> Not gonna lie, DR3 looked great to me. I've never played any of the previous ones, but love zombies. *If this didn't have the Dead Rising name attached, those of you who don't like it would you still have a problem with it?*
> 
> Also is this played with Kinect and not the controller? Or do you just put down the controller, shake your arms and pick it back up after the zombie lets go?



Probably.  

Just another Zombie game in a medium _awash_ with Zombie games.  At least the original Dead Rising games had a modicum of style and humor, rather than another Mature rated game aimed almost entirely at 12 year old boys.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2013)

Dead Rising is fun because it's so campy and stupid.

This new game isn't even a real Dead Rising game. It's what would happen if all the personality of the previous games were taken out. At this point, it looks like just another run of the mill zombie game. 

At least judging by the trailer/gameplay footage.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 12, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Dead Rising is fun because it's so campy and stupid.
> 
> This new game isn't even a real Dead Rising game. It's what would happen if all the personality of the previous games were taken out. At this point, it looks like just another run of the mill zombie game.
> 
> At least judging by the trailer/gameplay footage.


Looks like Dead Rising game to me.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2013)

Then buy it. 

I'll sit this one out and watch Capcom hemorrhage more money.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2013)

This looks boring.


----------



## Bishamon (Jun 13, 2013)

.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

The one franchise that Inafune didn't fuck up with the serious, gritty, no fun allowed western treatment and Capcom does it when he leaves?

I don't get Capcom sometimes.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jun 13, 2013)

We are fucked


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> People want Nintendo to buy Sega and Capcom, for that nintendo consoles would be dubbed, t*he place where you play all the franchises from the 90's.*
> 
> Anyway, you didn't need to tell me that Capcom. I could practically tell the moment you showed me this "Dead Rising".



The Ultimate console


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 13, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> That's a really ignorant statement



I'm not saying that call of duty is the only game they play, rather if they care how many games try to copy it and fail.


----------

